# error de compilación 'gst' [solucionado]

## Luciernaga

Estoy "atrancado" en un error de compilación y no puedo continuar ... veamos ...

La máquina es una Intel 3.2GHz a 64bits, 4GB de memo, gráfica Nvidia 9600GT ...

Se inicia correctamente y sincroniza como debe, pero cuando llega a compilar gst-plugins-xvideo con este comando emerge --update --deep --newuse world se trunca la compilación con este error ...

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 04 Oct 2012 19:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

Estoy en ascuas ... ¿cómo puedo resolverlo?

Gracias por las respuestas, saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData:

Por supuesto que he ejecutado ya python-updater y he reiniciado la máquina también ...

Estoy intentando 'pegar' el .log en Pastebin y no lo consigo ... ????????

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, no sé cómo ni el porqué, pero ....

Tomé la decisición de completar el fichero /etc/portage/make.conf y ... funcionó después de reiniciar.

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 qt3 qt4 kde -gtk -gtk+ -gnome dvd cdr alsa nls svg X dbus png jpeg tiff consolekit pam php acl ppds ldap readline python winbind opengl nvidia perl policykit ssl slp udev samba unicode"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ "

# GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-ctxfi"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

La máquina ha estado dos días compilando y 'sin más problemas' ha concluido la instalación, la primera fase que como digo antes fallaba, continuó con el Xorg y finalmente con el escritorio gráfico KDE4 ..., me quedan algunos flecos por afinar como es natural pero va de maravilla.

[IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img138/6259/instantnea1t.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gracias por leerme, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Arctic

Enhorabuena, estaria bien que marcases el post como solucionado , en cualquier caso lo ideal es postear las ultimas lineas del error para poder analizarlo.

Un saludo

----------

## Luciernaga

Desconozco los motivos que incurren en no poder postear en Pastebin por enésima vez, y eso que estoy registrado, no obstante pego las últimas líneas del "build.log" en este mensaje ...

............

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing po-directories commands

config.status: creating po/POTFILES

config.status: creating po/Makefile

config.status: executing _stdint.h commands

config.status: creating _stdint.h : _GST_PLUGINS_BASE__STDINT_H

configure: *** Plug-ins without external dependencies that will be built:

	adder

	app

	audioconvert

	audiorate

	audioresample

	audiotestsrc

	encoding

	ffmpegcolorspace

	gdp

	playback

	subparse

	tcp

	typefind

	videorate

	videoscale

	videotestsrc

	volume

configure: *** Plug-ins without external dependencies that will NOT be built:

configure: *** Plug-ins with dependencies that will be built:

	ximagesink

configure: *** Plug-ins with dependencies that will NOT be built:

	alsa

	cdparanoia

	gio

	gnomevfs

	ivorbisdec

	libvisual

	ogg

	pango

	theora

	video4linux

	vorbis

	xvimagesink

configure: *** Orc acceleration enabled.

 [32;01m*[0m Building system plugin ximage ...

make -j2 

  CC     libgstximagesink_la-ximagesink.lo

  CC     libgstximagesink_la-ximage.lo

ximagesink.c: In function 'gst_ximagesink_handle_xevents':

ximagesink.c:1044:9: warning: 'XKeycodeToKeysym' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/X11/Xlib.h:1695)

  CCLD   libgstximagesink.la

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/ld: cannot find -lSM

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libgstximagesink.la] Error 1

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   compile failure

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2055:  Called gst-plugins-base_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1417:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "compile failure"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35/sys/ximage'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35'

Gracias, la máquina funciona de maravilla, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

